# Rhom in a 10g!



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

So, Ive finally justified my place on this site! I bought myself a Piranha. It was either this, or a trio of $30, faded and sick Discus. And he only cost $7.88 CDN! First off, just so you get a feel for his size, here is a quick shot:

View attachment 99586


Barely visable, but its the ebst I can until the tannins clear up a bit.

*Filtration*

First off lets cover filtration. I started off with two aquaclears...1 with Keta Peat (see Chemistry) and the other filled with White Diamond Ammonia remover:

View attachment 99588


View attachment 99589


View attachment 99590


I had these cycle for a couple months with some Jewel Cichlids.

Then, just the other day, out Ehiem 2213's went onsale at the Big Als I work at. I decided $100 wasnt too bad, especially because it came with the valves and media. Im hoping this will be adequate for quite a while.

View attachment 99587


*Lighting*

I wanted to plant this tank, to give a natural enviroment, ambiance and even provide a bit of extra filtering. For now, Ive decided to go with 2 10w PC bulbs, powered by 2 Hampton Bay Clip On lamps found at Home Depot (60w version). The problem I had tho, was that they wouldnt cleanly attatch to the back of the tank. For this reason, I bought a wooden shelf which I will install tonight, above the tank.

I will be going with a 6500k bulbs, and a 50/5o bulbs, which will give me 1.5wpg of PC lighting, and some nice colours.

View attachment 99599


View attachment 99603


Equipment Cost:

10g "All Glass" tank: $10.00
2xAquaclear 20: $40.00
White Diamond Bio-Media: $12.00
Ehiem 2213: $100
Sand + Driftwood: $20.00
2xDeluxe Milk Crate: 15.00
2xHampton Bay Clip On Lights: $15.00
Home Depot Shelf: $5.00
------------------------------------
$182.00

*Chemistry*

I was hoping to provide my Amazon fish with the best possible enviroment to live and thrive in. For this reason, I decided to use a peat media known as Keta-Peat Nuggets. After som research and some advice, I decided it was better than peat plates or Fluval Peat media for my tank.

I also decided to buy some Seachem plant fertilizers for my plants. I went with Iron and Excel. Iron because I noticed my roots werent looking too thick, and Excel because I have no source of Co2.

View attachment 99604


Chemistry Costs

Keta Peat Nuggets: $15.00
Flourish Excel: $10.00
Flourish Iron: $10.00
----------------------------------
$35.00

*Food and Other*

For food, I have not yet decided. I will add some ghost shrimp to the tank this weekend. I also hope to eventually get him to eat some of the New Life Spectrum Discus food.

Food and Other costs

Piranha: $8.00
NLS Discus Food: $10.00
2xRose Swords: $6.00
------------------------------
$24.00

*Current Overall Cost: $241.00 Canadian.*


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

is that the fish with spotted on the body like rb, and black spot or the end of his tail??

dude! i love you filteration and your chemistry. you are the man


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> is that the fish with spotted on the body like rb, and black spot or the end of his tail??
> 
> dude! i love you filteration and your chemistry. you are the man


Yep, thats my little guy









Thanks.

This is more for me (to keep track) than anyone but:

pH of tap water: 7.5
pH of tank water (with peat): 6.4

(March 23rd).


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

wow nice write up keep us updated man,

where did u pick it up ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

tnpeter said:


> wow nice write up keep us updated man,
> 
> where did u pick it up ?


Big Als Oakville


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

way to go dannyboy, man that cost a pretty penny, nice setup man hope to see what it turns into over there, your lil pic of the fish isnt so clear, but i think you might have a rhom on your hands buddy, im just saying that because of the elongated head where the hump is, looks like serra to me, im hoping so anyways, keep us updated man


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Installed the new lighting, Im liking it







Might add one more. I have to change one bulb tho, as I didnt have the 6500k on me.

View attachment 99629


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

here i tried to fix up the pic,not much i could do
View attachment 99633


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice tank and filtration.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

welcome to the club !! lol

i plan on gettin a lil romb this spring to go in my other tank ive wanted one for awhile and my 20 gal just freed up so i think thats what im gonna go for.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice setup.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank dannyboy...but you should find a position for the eheim that wont kink the output hose...it will really restrict the flow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

I know, something I need to fix. I might get one of those plastic L joins that dont kink.



joey said:


> nice setup.


Cheers!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

good luck with the little one! 
nice walkthrough dude.
will be checking for updates.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

That little one is going to become a monster!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im sorry but this set up looks like crap with all the stupid clip on lights, there is no reason to have a 50/50 bulb in there plus you have two hob filter and cannister for a 10 gallon tank and all those additives for one plant and on top of all that its for one rhom? thats maybe 2 inchs? sorry not trying to be a dick but this is rediculous..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> That little one is going to become a monster!










with in Danny hand, that little guy will be a monster soon :nod: i agree with you piranha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Seems like you are giving the little guy the best(congrats).He should be happy with that setup.Are you going to go for n e more plants.What are going to be your overall plan with this setup-or is is done?I agree with what nismo is saying about the lights(but what the hell it's not mine).Good job danny I'm liking the setup,keep us updated there guy


----------



## NJMick1973 (Mar 23, 2006)

I like the setup it looks really cool. Just keep an ear out for helicopters. You might want to kick the lights off if you hear one. If they hit your house with a infared camera they are gona think your growing Hydro in there!

hahah


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> I like the setup it looks really cool. Just keep an ear out for helicopters. You might want to kick the lights off if you hear one. If they hit your house with a infared camera they are gona think your growing Hydro in there!
> 
> hahah












Maybe I am....









No, its only going to get worse!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I like the setup it looks really cool. Just keep an ear out for helicopters. You might want to kick the lights off if you hear one. If they hit your house with a infared camera they are gona think your growing Hydro in there!
> 
> hahah


:laugh:

Maybe I am....









No, its only going to get worse!
[/quote]

Sounds solid there guy.I know what you mean about the lights,it get ridiculous.It's all good only offering constructive critism(sp).I like the idea too of you going to an all planted tank(I have not had much success).I am just starting in the live plant section and soon I will fall victim too dippy as well(His tanks are just beautiful).I like the 40 brdr as well(The footprint is awesome)It's what I have my 10 inch jack in with the goldies(working out well).What might your next choice of serra beAfter the move of the little fella?.The kayak thing sounds fun(just not my cup of tea),Just be safe and enjoy.I do not know what you mean by aybe setting up an air rank plant setup?What is this and what is the benefit of doing something like this as well?Thanks danny,ak


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

> Sounds solid there guy.I know what you mean about the lights,it get ridiculous.It's all good only offering constructive critism(sp).I like the idea too of you going to an all planted tank(I have not had much success).I am just starting in the live plant section and soon I will fall victim too dippy as well(His tanks are just beautiful).


Thanks, I always like some constructive critisism! I see why people dont like the lights, but I guess its just easy for me, I might even end up taking them off and adding them to the 40gbrdr, then modding the shelf so it holds a T-5 strip underneath. This is all just ideas at this point, but planning is half the fun! Dippy Eggs is the man, even though we may have some different ideas, his proof of knowledge is in his beautiful tanks. He gives them the most idealistc enviroment they could ever need. Props to him











> I like the 40 brdr as well(The footprint is awesome)It's what I have my 10 inch jack in with the goldies(working out well).What might your next choice of serra beAfter the move of the little fella?


40g brdr are awesome









My next Serra...hmm who knows? I guess I will have to see how it works out with my little guy. He's so small, who knows if he'll even survive, but Im tryin my best. If I were to pic, I would probably say an Elong or Irritan. I really like Exodus' Irritan











> The kayak thing sounds fun(just not my cup of tea),Just be safe and enjoy.


It should be a lot of fun, but also very dangerous. I might even opt to take an emergency rescue course before I head down there. Im slowly moving up class' for rapids, done Entry, Class I, Class II and some of a Class III rapid. This summer I hope to be comfortable in atleast a Class III







My eventual goal is to paddle the Blue Nile and part of the Amazon. Thanks for the kind words!

Oh, the Air Plants! They are Tillandsia and Bromelaids which dont need potting soil. Very interesting IMO, my sister is in University and she had an assignment which included one and I took care of it for a few weeks.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, danny the custom setup is great man, im happy for you, hows the lil bugger doing today? is he coming out of his shell yet?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

just for the record no im not trying to be a dick, in fact i am in the processs as you, i have a 1inch rhom im growing out, i am going to start plantingthe tank to buta canister for a 10 is way way way overkill..

anyway i know your jsut trying to do the right thing and everyone has there own approach, i just perfer to keep it clean and simple, not like a ghetto science experiment.. good luck..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> just for the record no im not trying to be a dick, in fact i am in the processs as you, i have a 1inch rhom im growing out, i am going to start plantingthe tank to buta canister for a 10 is way way way overkill..
> 
> anyway i know your jsut trying to do the right thing and everyone has there own approach, i just perfer to keep it clean and simple, not like a ghetto science experiment.. good luck..


Just for the record, i am trying to be a d!ck







jk lol, cmon guys we are in the baby rhom club here, lets revel in our enjoyment and not our quarrys, danny what nismo is trying to say is, he loves you and hes so happy that we all have baby serras


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Nismo, I got the Ehiem for $100...$100!!! Thats %50 regular. Thats the only reason I got it. Plus, Im sure it will come in handy when I need to upgrade his tank







If it wasnt onsale, I would agree %100 with you.

Update: Added some Ghost Shrimp and he is goin CRAZY! Little guy is chasin them everywhere! Will get more pics tonight.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

joey said:


> Nismo, I got the Ehiem for $100...$100!!! Thats %50 regular. Thats the only reason I got it. Plus, Im sure it will come in handy when I need to upgrade his tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey theres nothing wrong with getting a deal but putting a canister filter on a 10gallon is way overkill and if you rhom gets sucked up to the intake and dies you wont be happy..

i put some ghost shrimp with mine when i first got it and he kept trying to attack but the shrimp would block it with the anttena.. it was funny but i think my rhoms getting big enough to take it out..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Nismo, I got the Ehiem for $100...$100!!! Thats %50 regular. Thats the only reason I got it. Plus, Im sure it will come in handy when I need to upgrade his tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey theres nothing wrong with getting a deal but putting a canister filter on a 10gallon is way overkill and if you rhom gets sucked up to the intake and dies you wont be happy..

i put some ghost shrimp with mine when i first got it and he kept trying to attack but the shrimp would block it with the anttena.. it was funny but i think my rhoms getting big enough to take it out..
[/quote]










Ya, its a bit of overkill, but I couldnt spend that kinda money and then not buy it :laugh: To be honest, it doesnt have a lot of flow, with the classic Ehiems water travels very slowly through the media!

That picture was too good tho man :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

here i changed our faces to make it more accurate..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> here i changed our faces to make it more accurate..































............







thats too funny nismo, your awesome man, thats priceless, that should be our avatars


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Alright, hes getting less shy, I may have a good pic by the end of the night...he has quite a hump on his back...good or bad?


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

this is my 10g with a 1inch rbp in jan....and the next is a 10g with a 3inch rbp.....priceless. No mastercard required.
I will be needing some advice on doing this on a bigger tank Danny. You sound like you know what you are doing, I am sure its going to ROCK!!!! Keep us up dated and get a better camera...








the first pic is now
the second pic was in jan


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice tank SassyV!

Of course I will help ya


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Nice tank SassyV!
> 
> Of course I will help ya


ummmmmmm dude, wheres my help







......jk lol nice tank both of you, where is this hump on his back that you speak of? and what about the serra hump in the front hows that coming


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

joey said:


> Nice tank SassyV!
> 
> Of course I will help ya


ummmmmmm dude, wheres my help







......jk lol nice tank both of you, where is this hump on his back that you speak of? and what about the serra hump in the front hows that coming
[/quote]

A bit before his dorsal I believe. Hes also got a jaw structure like Ive never seen


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Nice tank SassyV!
> 
> Of course I will help ya


ummmmmmm dude, wheres my help







......jk lol nice tank both of you, where is this hump on his back that you speak of? and what about the serra hump in the front hows that coming
[/quote]

A bit before his dorsal I believe. Hes also got a jaw structure like Ive never seen








[/quote]
is it concave and sort of triangular?
so this hump before his dorsal its in the front ya?
sounds like a serra to me man, i cant wait to see some nice pics keep us posted dannyboy


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Here what the tank looks like now...the sword like floating around for some reason









Here what the tank looks like now...the sword like floating around for some reason


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice pics man, great setup, looks awesome, from what i can see there you have a baby serra














welcome to the club
View attachment 99786


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

sassyV said:


> this is my 10g with a 1inch rbp in jan....and the next is a 10g with a 3inch rbp.....priceless. No mastercard required.
> I will be needing some advice on doing this on a bigger tank Danny. You sound like you know what you are doing, I am sure its going to ROCK!!!! Keep us up dated and get a better camera...
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno if I over looked part of this thread, or if its just a joke I dont get. But... is there supposed to be a fish in these pics?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

I bought him some smelt today. First I bagged them individually, then I rigged, using fishing line, a feeding line for my P. So far he's only takin small bites. Obviously that peice is far too bad, I was just trying to show how it worked. After a while, I will take it out and throw the remains in the garbage. The line will only be in the tank when feeding...and there are no hooks or anything, just a lure lock.

BTW, how long can I leave the smelt in the tank


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i think thats too much smelt for a little guy.

And dont throw it out its kinda watsing. but dont keep refreezing it.

try to fillet the smelt. So he wont have trouble eating it. Take the skin of and the spnie off. Then it will just be the meat. Chop it up into like inch squares and refreeze the rest. Give him the amount of pieces hell eat or the amount u want him to eat.

This way ull save alot of smelt and money.

I am also tenderizing me meat by putting it between plastic wrap and betaing the sh*t out of it. Makes it even more easier for my p and i can feed it more aswell.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks rocker, I actually just had that on there more as a test, I ended up taking it our, then filleting it (piss poor job, they are so small!).

Anyone know how long it can be left in the tank for? I jst have a little slice, just over an inch I would say, and he keeps taking tiny bites but hes still a bit afraid of it. I owuld like to leave it in for a while so he can get more, but I dont want my water quality going to hell.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Thanks rocker, I actually just had that on there more as a test, I ended up taking it our, then filleting it (piss poor job, they are so small!).


lol. How big was the smelt you bought?

i just thought of somehting. i think removing the backbone would be easier then to actually slice a fillet of. Remove the backbone then u have the guts and meat. Remove the guts then u have all the meat. Slice it up and u haveyourself a rhom meal.

also try the contents of the fish. You can have 2 seperat meals.

one for the content like stomach, guts and all that then the actual meat itself. stuff it with some soaked pellets or krill and it would put loads of nutrients in it


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

rocker said:


> Thanks rocker, I actually just had that on there more as a test, I ended up taking it our, then filleting it (piss poor job, they are so small!).


lol. How big was the smelt you bought?

i just thought of somehting. i think removing the backbone would be easier then to actually slice a fillet of. Remove the backbone then u have the guts and meat. Remove the guts then u have all the meat. Slice it up and u haveyourself a rhom meal.

also try the contents of the fish. You can have 2 seperat meals.

one for the content like stomach, guts and all that then the actual meat itself. stuff it with some soaked pellets or krill and it would put loads of nutrients in it
[/quote]
\The smelt I have are 3-4'', and are mostly cleaned out when you bought them. Will the P's eat the fish's "skin".

I think once I get him eating normally, I will crush up some of my NLS Discus formula and sprinkle it onto the smelt


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

excellent job

the p's will eat the skin but from my experience its harder for the little ones. cant really get a hold of it and if its attatched to the meat they will have to go trough the skin first.]

and a little note try variety as well. other fish meat and dry foods.

flakes and pellets are good at this age and when they grow older your hard work in "training" them will pay off.

my 1.5inch red is eating krill and hikari gold.

soak it first though but not too long or else it just falls apart.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Cheers. At this point I just want to make sure I get him eating, then I will try to diversify. As I watch him, he is tearing off peices of the smelt, so Im happy


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

that is so cool...what did you name him?


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

thats looking good 
they only thing my rbps dont eat is the head, somtimes they do,

looking good

thats looking good 
they only thing my rbps dont eat is the head, somtimes they do,

looking good


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

sassyV said:


> thats looking good
> they only thing my rbps dont eat is the head, somtimes they do,
> 
> looking good
> ...












Here are some new pics of him, playing around in the Cyperus Helferi I bought him (click the last pic for a better veiw):


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

thats so funny....cause I have belak and tucker in the same tank...lol, and marlee is heading there when he gets big enough.....thats so cool of you to name him that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

sassyV said:


> thats so funny....cause I have belak and tucker in the same tank...lol, and marlee is heading there when he gets big enough.....thats so cool of you to name him that.


I hope in a coupkle years I can have a Tukka (Rask) and a Pogge









Beeeeeeeeeeelak. I love the guy


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> thats so funny....cause I have belak and tucker in the same tank...lol, and marlee is heading there when he gets big enough.....thats so cool of you to name him that.


I hope in a coupkle years I can have a Tukka (Rask) and a Pogge









Beeeeeeeeeeelak. I love the guy








[/quote]
oh ya but tucker is a bit smaller and fiestier....belak waits for the jump......lol...ok where is the off topic thingy...lol


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Danny, I'm just curious as to why you use ammo remover in your filters? Doesn’t that stuff remove all the ammo present in the water and therefore deplete the food source of the nitrogenous bacteria? And cause your tank to go through the cycle over and over again?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I hope not!







No, my tank params are 0,0, 15, good enough for me! I tink its just a form of media, like your everyday ceramic rings.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

somebody told me they start to release the ammo back in after a few days?
keep an eye out for it, things are looking great danny keep it up, i have to go back and lie down now


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well I hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probably once it has removed as much ammonia as it can it will act as regular bio media but I'm pretty sure when it's fresh it will harm your bacteria levels. It is a substance specifically designed to remove and lock up the ammonia present. When was the last time you took a water test reading, btw?
The reason I brought this up is that when I was more of a newbie fishkeeper I asked the very same questions (to my uncle - the big fat guy at ORG) and he told me carbon and ammo remover are completely useless, if not harmful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

bassfisherman said:


> Well I hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probably once it has removed as much ammonia as it can it will act as regular bio media but I'm pretty sure when it's fresh it will harm your bacteria levels. When was the last time you took a water test reading, btw?
The reason I brought this up is that when I was more of a newbie fishkeeper I asked the very same questions (to my uncle - the big fat guy at ORG) and he told me carbon and ammo remover are completely useless, if not harmful.
[/quote]
Checked them today actually, all is good? The Ammonia remover is only in there for a couple more weeks while my ehiem is being seeded!


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well I hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probably once it has removed as much ammonia as it can it will act as regular bio media but I'm pretty sure when it's fresh it will harm your bacteria levels. When was the last time you took a water test reading, btw?
The reason I brought this up is that when I was more of a newbie fishkeeper I asked the very same questions (to my uncle - the big fat guy at ORG) and he told me carbon and ammo remover are completely useless, if not harmful.
[/quote]
Checked them today actually, all is good? The Ammonia remover is only in there for a couple more weeks while my ehiem is being seeded! [/quote]
ok, but that's my whole point here. how will it get seeded if there is no ammonia present? Maybe your levels are good because you have a tiny bio load and any ammonia created is immediately removed. 
but that doen't explain how you have nitrates? did you have this ammo remover in the tank from day one?
Never mind, I'm too confused about all this now...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Yep, IVe had it in my tanks actualy for a few months, in my AC's. Never had any water issues, although back then I had like 40 nitrates becasue I had no plants and rarely did water changes









Ive got no idea if it only removes ammonia, either way, its kept my params in good condition!


----------



## angelo (Feb 6, 2006)

whoww


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Thanks rocker, I actually just had that on there more as a test, I ended up taking it our, then filleting it (piss poor job, they are so small!).
> 
> Anyone know how long it can be left in the tank for? I jst have a little slice, just over an inch I would say, and he keeps taking tiny bites but hes still a bit afraid of it. I owuld like to leave it in for a while so he can get more, but I dont want my water quality going to hell.


with the amount of filtration in that tank you could probably take a dump in it and not have water quality problems..

i would get smaller food, ive been feeding my lil guy blood worms and tiny neons and white clounds, it even eats flake food when i feed the neons. someone else suggested to feed mysis, its like brine shrimp. you could takea small piece of smelt and just chop it up reall fine and drop it in little bits at a time until the lil guy looks fat..


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, hes gotten Mysis, and cichlid pellets aswell.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Thanks rocker, I actually just had that on there more as a test, I ended up taking it our, then filleting it (piss poor job, they are so small!).
> 
> Anyone know how long it can be left in the tank for? I jst have a little slice, just over an inch I would say, and he keeps taking tiny bites but hes still a bit afraid of it. I owuld like to leave it in for a while so he can get more, but I dont want my water quality going to hell.


*with the amount of filtration in that tank you could probably take a dump in it and not have water quality problems..*

[/quote]














nismo, you neevr cease to amaze me bud try it out danny see what happens


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

nice looks very healthy, wat size tank are u gonna get him in the future, i was a bigals oakville yesterday man, didnt see you i think iam gonna go back there tmdw, really looking into getting lights,


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Ill be there tommorow 4-9, come by!

Im thinkin a 40breeder will be his next tank. But I hear they grow fairly slow







I will probably get it used, then leave it empty until hes about 2''.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

good idea :nod: rhoms grow kinda slow :nod:


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

opps by tmdw i ment wensday,haha not sure if ur in, in, iam in the 17 year old range with a goatie and white and brown skateboarding shoe, just come up and say anythin

hope to see u there man


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> good idea :nod: rhoms grow kinda slow :nod:


For some reason my rohm is not growing at all.. i mean for more then half a year, he still look the same size... werid.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> buta canister for a 10 is way way way overkill..


Care to elaborate why?








Rhoms naturally live in fast-flowing bodies of water, so the currents created by the canister certainly won't affect that fish in a bad way (canister filters 10-11x the entire tank contents per hour - a number most experienced piranha keepers will recommend when it comes to filtering a piranha tank). It also eliminates the need for additional powerheads or filters, which results in more available tank space.
Excess filtration capacity ain't bad either, as it reduces the chances of something going wrong with the cycle or water quality significantly.
And lastly, Danny can do a tank upgrade once needed without having to buy a new biofilter - that Eheim will be enough even after his Rhom has exceeded 8" in size.

So what's so bad about it, other than the fact only a fraction of the filter's capacity is currently used?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Piranha Prince said:


> buta canister for a 10 is way way way overkill..


Care to elaborate why?








Rhoms naturally live in fast-flowing bodies of water, so the currents created by the canister certainly won't affect that fish in a bad way (canister filters 10-11x the entire tank contents per hour - a number most experienced piranha keepers will recommend when it comes to filtering a piranha tank). It also eliminates the need for additional powerheads or filters, which results in more available tank space.
Excess filtration capacity ain't bad either, as it reduces the chances of something going wrong with the cycle or water quality significantly.
And lastly, Danny can do a tank upgrade once needed without having to buy a new biofilter -* that Eheim will be enough even after his Rhom has exceeded 8" in size.*

So what's so bad about it, other than the fact only a fraction of the filter's capacity is currently used?
[/quote]

im not saying its bad its just overkill, excessive.. i have a bio wheel 280 on a 29 gallon, just under 10x turn over per hour.. maybe its just that i would never consider a canister filter for 10 gallon or even a 20 or 30 gallon tank.. the 2213 is rated for up to 65 gallon tank, flow is 116 gph so hes getting 11- 12 times turn over and theres nothing wrong with that its jsut seems excesive plus the two HOBS! definately excessive, a 1.5 inch rhom is not creating that much waste.. yes they are river fish but river fish dont breed in the rapids the young grow in calmer water, his fish is inthe middle of a class 5 rapid.. j/k theres nothing really "wrong" with it, but it looks rediculous with two HOBS and the canister hoses and the silly clip on lights.. but that is all just my opinion, i prefer a cleaner looking and operating tank..


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

The two HOBS were replaced by the Ehiem, and thanks Judazz! I agree! Who can resist buying a $100CDN Ehiem and having it collect dust?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The two HOBS were replaced by the Ehiem, and thanks Judazz! I agree! Who can resist buying a $100CDN Ehiem and having it collect dust?


not a bad score.

i got my 2215 for $89 us plus tax


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> The two HOBS were replaced by the Ehiem, and thanks Judazz! I agree! Who can resist buying a $100CDN Ehiem and having it collect dust?


not a bad score.

i got my 2215 for $89 us plus tax
[/quote]

Damn man, you paid like 4 dollars more US for a better filter :laugh:


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

hey dan nice meeting u , pic are p in plant section


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

tnpeter said:


> hey dan nice meeting u , pic are p in plant section


Aye









Tank looks awesome too, you picked up some quality lights


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The two HOBS were replaced by the Ehiem, and thanks Judazz! I agree! Who can resist buying a $100CDN Ehiem and having it collect dust?


not a bad score.

i got my 2215 for $89 us plus tax
[/quote]

Damn man, you paid like 4 dollars more US for a better filter :laugh:
[/quote]
Maybe it's comforting to know then that I paid 60 bucks US for my Eheim Classic 2215, and 100 bucks US for my Eheim 2228 professional (completely filled with Ehfisubstrat biomedia)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Judazz is a cruel *old* man


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Judazz is a cruel *old* man


I'm not old, I'm just brittle-boned >_<


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Heres an updated pic. Unfortunately, my camera has een goin downhill, the shots are so fuzzy. Maybe a new camera in the future.

The shot doesnt do the tank any justice....


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

yo ya, u gotta give this guy credit for his effort man, his set up does look a tad ghetto but hey! ghetto's cool man, he's got a rhom, he's gettin his hobby on so, dont ride his ass too hard! haha,

but i'm sooper cunfuzzled . . . . . ok , first of all he's got a RHOM, and dont rhoms grow HUGE?!

and he's got it in a 10 gallon! isnt that like . . not cool? haha, cuz it wont grow or sumthing? i have no idea, thats why i am asking, this is coming from a guy who has 3 red bellies at about 4 inches in a 20 gallon! with way crappier filtration and media than this dood , so props b to this guy (danny i think they call em)

so question is, will his rhom live his entire life ok in there? and will my red bellies live their entire life ok in mine? cuz they are getting REALLY sluggish right now . . .


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> yo ya, u gotta give this guy credit for his effort man, his set up does look a tad ghetto but hey! ghetto's cool man, he's got a rhom, he's gettin his hobby on so, dont ride his ass too hard! haha,
> 
> but i'm sooper cunfuzzled . . . . . ok , first of all he's got a RHOM, and dont rhoms grow HUGE?!
> 
> ...


Hell no this wont be ok for life, but it will be ok until he is a couple inches in size.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Pic I just took...these are butchering my tank, it looks much etter in person.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Pic I just took...these are butchering my tank, it looks much etter in person.


ya ur tanks freakin awesome , looks like sumthin u find at the zoo man, MAD PROPS on the set up . . .but what about my dilema? dont i get advise? haha

member? my 3 rpb's in my 20 gallon? haha, HELP! what are the effects of my P and ur P livin in these small ass tanks? cuuuz i dunno when i'm gettin a bigger one, i need cash, and room


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> Pic I just took...these are butchering my tank, it looks much etter in person.


ya ur tanks freakin awesome , looks like sumthin u find at the zoo man, MAD PROPS on the set up . . .but what about my dilema? dont i get advise? haha

member? my 3 rpb's in my 20 gallon? haha, HELP! what are the effects of my P and ur P livin in these small ass tanks? cuuuz i dunno when i'm gettin a bigger one, i need cash, and room
[/quote]

Thanks bro, I appreciate it!

My situation is a little different then yours. My P is not evem a inch, and has a growth rate of like an inch a year. Your P's are entering the fastest growing period of thier lives, and are much messier. I would say either sell all three, or sell 2 and keep one for a bit longer. Either that, or buy a bigger tank!

Why not hunt for a small Serra like I did?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> Pic I just took...these are butchering my tank, it looks much etter in person.


ya ur tanks freakin awesome , looks like sumthin u find at the zoo man, MAD PROPS on the set up . . .but what about my dilema? dont i get advise? haha

member? my 3 rpb's in my 20 gallon? haha, HELP! what are the effects of my P and ur P livin in these small ass tanks? cuuuz i dunno when i'm gettin a bigger one, i need cash, and room
[/quote]
Make sure you do (I'd say 40%) water changes every week, to keep the water quality more healthy for them while they are crammed in there


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Pic I just took...these are butchering my tank, it looks much etter in person.


ya ur tanks freakin awesome , looks like sumthin u find at the zoo man, MAD PROPS on the set up . . .but what about my dilema? dont i get advise? haha

member? my 3 rpb's in my 20 gallon? haha, HELP! what are the effects of my P and ur P livin in these small ass tanks? cuuuz i dunno when i'm gettin a bigger one, i need cash, and room
[/quote]
Make sure you do (I'd say 40%) water changes every week, to keep the water quality more healthy for them while they are crammed in there








[/quote]

ya i do daily 10%'s or like every 2 day 20-30%'s the water is crystal clear . . .


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Some updates...

This is the tank after trimming and removing a bunch of plants (gave a couple words and a few bunches of cuttings from my Limnophillia to "flip" for free...gotta help my P-Fury brothers out







), so its a little dull...especially on the right side...

Oh, and a couple shots of my Betta Bowl


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking nice!


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah I like the "nano-rhom" tank idea. Looks great Danny









Are you still feeding him smelt? anything else in his diet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Smelt, earthworm, some ghosties, and I tried a piece of salmon. Thats it for now, as I dont like leaving food in the tank, and he always hides in the foliage.

Thanks for the kind words btw


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lookin great man, but wheres the baby? i wanna see your baby. sweet looking tank man, you need to help me with my plant situation


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

the Limnophila looks good danny.

What/how much are you dosing?

what is the plant comming out of the top? that one is doing well too


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

To be honest, I dont know, someone I work with gave it to me.

Unfortunately this tank is having somem problems today. Added some Flourite and the tank looks like mud


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

funny enought i bought a few of the same batch of RBP's from big als oakville, i lost 2 the within the next few days for whatever reason so when i went back in simon just gave me the rest of the lot... to my knowledge i have 6 RBPs but the other 3 thats i have are not RBP, i actually have no idea what they are as of right now but i'm sure they will be easier to identify over time.... i'm sure you know this since you work there but the shipment that those P's came in was a wild caught shipment... they are def no captive bread.... the 3 that are not RBP that i have are easily the most fearless p i have ever seen....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

James Blake said:


> funny enought i bought a few of the same batch of RBP's from big als oakville, i lost 2 the within the next few days for whatever reason so when i went back in simon just gave me the rest of the lot... to my knowledge i have 6 RBPs but the other 3 thats i have are not RBP, i actually have no idea what they are as of right now but i'm sure they will be easier to identify over time.... i'm sure you know this since you work there but the shipment that those P's came in was a wild caught shipment... they are def no captive bread.... the 3 that are not RBP that i have are easily the most fearless p i have ever seen....


damn man why the hell would they pay for baby wild caught reds when people always are selling the captive bred babies.

what a waste of money to have those shipped in and pay for the paper work and shipping of the water weight.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> thats looking good
> they only thing my rbps dont eat is the head, somtimes they do,
> 
> looking good
> ...












Here are some new pics of him, playing around in the Cyperus Helferi I bought him (click the last pic for a better veiw):
[/quote]
You should call him Tucker just cause it sounds tougher then Darcy








plus tucker is actually a tough SOB
You should also try feeding him blood worms at that size, at least that is what i did when i got my sanchezi that was probally about the same size when i got it a couple years ago.
Nice setup and good luck with your new fish


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

so whats tucker up to, or whatever his leaf name is


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Hes in my bin...while my tank settles


----------

